

Delicious Founder Joshua Schachter's Tasty Labs - J3L2404
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20101124/joshua-schachter-goes-from-delicious-to-tasty/

======
rbanffy
I get it. He named the company this way so magazines could write titles like
this.

Well played, Joshua... Well played.

~~~
joshu
Accident, not cleverness, I assure you.

~~~
rbanffy
Wonder if handso.me is still available ;-)

edit: handso.me, andso.me, ndso.me, dso.me, and so.me are all taken... Dammit!

------
joshu
Yay!

Also, we're hiring!

~~~
jp
Needs more Bahamas :P

------
wyclif
_Schachter_

------
samd
But should I go with Alpo or Iams?

~~~
dolinsky
Our users have favored Iams :) <http://www.zootoo.com/company/iams/products>

